# Dado with router



## GrahamIreland (17 May 2017)

Hi just checking I'm going in right direction here with router.

I'm pushing left to right and router has guide/jig riding against its left side..

Is that correct?


----------



## sunnybob (17 May 2017)

if in doubt, look at the blade on the cutter, without power to the machine check that it is facing into the wood when the router is spinning, and not slapping backwards.
But the rules are,
using a table router with the wood in front of the bit, push right to left.
using the table router but with the wood behind the bit (cutting inside of an object) push left to right.

Hand held router; reverse the above.


----------



## GrahamIreland (17 May 2017)

Ok thanks, I'm a bit of a simpleton.

Will take me a while to work that out!

I'm this case here with a handheld, do I run clockwise or counter clockwise cutting this 50mm dado?


----------



## transatlantic (17 May 2017)

Pictures say a 1037 words. So for your particular case, it would be the direction inside the frame


----------



## GrahamIreland (17 May 2017)

Perfect thanks.


----------



## GrahamIreland (17 May 2017)

Now if someone could tell me how to get this shagging router back in its box!!!


----------



## transatlantic (17 May 2017)

I'm guessing by the handle, it's possibly an Erbauer? .. man - that thing comes in a HUGE box. Personally, as a hobbyist and not a trades person, I throw out the boxes that come with my tools as they take up far too much space and are generally annoying (unless it's a Bosch or something decent, those go in the loft). I like all my power tools on an easily accessable shelf.


----------



## paulrockliffe (17 May 2017)

Sounds like it could be a Trend, I borrowed one once and couldn't get it in the box. It goes in at a funny angle, not obvious from the shape of the cut outs for the box.

I also bin off boxes and put things in a drawer*

*A big pile where the drawers will go eventually.


----------



## LancsRick (22 May 2017)

My MV12 is the worst tool I've ever owned for getting it back in the carry box. Thankfully it's a good router!


----------

